# stream music to another computer without using AirTunes?



## sladuuch (Feb 2, 2006)

Is is possible to stream music played with iTunes on one computer to another computer's speakers also running iTunes?  This is basically what AirTunes does, but I don't have one and there are three networked computers in the room but only one with decent speakers.  For a variety of reasons, my roommates would, from time to time, like to play audio from their computers through mine.  It's kind of a pain in the neck to have them stick the files in my drop box and play them myself.

So, is there a way to stream music across a network to another computer's speakers?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 2, 2006)

If you are in the same subnet, just leave your iTunes open and go to your iTunes preferences and select 'Share'. This will share/stream your music to other machines on your subnet running iTunes.


----------



## sladuuch (Feb 2, 2006)

Not exactly; I know how to enable music sharing.  I sometimes bump my nose on the completely arbitrary "five users per day" restriction, but that's another issue--and one that makes me want to do this music streaming thing.  What I'm looking for is basically a way for iTunes on another computer to hijack my speakers.  Apparently, with AirTunes and Airport Express with speakers connected to them, this is possible.  I want a way to do it on a wired network, not  a wireless one.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, no.  iTunes is designed to only stream to the AirPort Express unit, and not to any other device.

I don't know, offhand, of any programs that will "stream" music to another computer, other than radio-station-like streaming programs that stream over IP -- but then you're at the mercy of the playlist and cannot select which tracks to play.


----------

